# Eye Infection



## Temptationsmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all, I have a yearling wether with a serious eye infection in one eye. I have no idea how it happened, but he's oozing green goop, and it's swollen and hazing over. There are white bumps around the inside of the eyelid, top and bottom. There are not any vets around here that deal with goats, so I'm trying to figure out what I can do for him. So far I have been giving him an antibiotic rinse in the eye, and internally (something called MMS which helps kill infection etc) but it's not working, so I got some polysporin eye today, to see if that might help... any ideas??? I'm worried he will go blind in that eye... It has been two days...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I am guessing you dont see anything in there that shouldnt be there (cheet, wood slivers...). It could be a case of pink eye. What we have always done is just squirt penicillin in the eye a few times a day to fix any kind of infection and it has always worked well. Draw it outta the bottle with a needle and syringe, remove needle and let sit to warm to room temp. Only need maybe 6-8 drops worth at a time. Keep in mind that there are two types of pink eye. There is an infectious kind (caused by bacteria and there is no cure) and non infectious kind (caused by blowing dust, dirty hay, stress from say transportation). This kind can be treated with penicillin. The infection kind will simply run its course but still use the penicillin to stop any secondary infections. ALWAYS wear rubber gloves when treating pink eye as it is able to infect humans as well. A very light iodine solution or anything else that will kill bacteria should be used to clean the face and under the eye. A saline solution can be used to flush and clean the eye before treatment to get any discharge cleaned out.


----------



## Temptationsmom (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you, he seems to be a bit better this morning. I used the polysporin eye on him last night, and have cleaned his eye out with mms a few times today, and also put some in the eye. I gave him a shot of banamine as well to help bring the swelling down and relieve some of the pain... he seems happy enough. I sure hope this gets it done. Poor little guy.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Are we talking LA200 for eye treatment? One of my boys just got the dreaded eye infection. It's pink around his eye and a little goopy. Slight hair loss a out a half inch around his eye too.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just straight penicillin. Not LA 200 or any thing like that.


----------

